# Stabilizer Jack...oooppppps!



## ST8-E (Jul 7, 2016)

Yes...those yellow supports should be straight...

I'm an idiot...

This might be a $500 mistake...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What did you do?


----------



## ST8-E (Jul 7, 2016)

Let the weight off of the tongue jack...full tank of water...apparently the stabilizers didn't like that


----------



## ST8-E (Jul 7, 2016)

ob277rl said:


> Before replacing the stabilizers remove the three bolts that attache the two bent sections. Straighten them out, replace the bolts if bent or damaged and look at the two connection points closest to the trailer frame. If they can be simply tweaked back into the correct alignment and don't show signs of failure, reinstall the straightened braces and bolts and test it out. I have noticed that on newer model BAL C type stabilizers the supports are made out of angle iron instead of flat stock. Good Luck.
> 
> Robert
> 
> ...


This is my major concern...

I have fabricator/welder friends. If this can be bent back straight and reinforced some way; I don't believe I'll need a totally new unit. The opposite side is perfectly fine.



















Other than the kink in the middle of the cross bar, obviously the support bars will need replaced, grade 8 hardware, and tabs bent back...

I already ordered 2 replacement supports. We shall see...

I greatly appreciate the reply...

By the way...these are LCI (Lippert) power stabilizing jacks (P/N 337199)


----------

